# USB hotplug not creating /dev entries [Solution included]

## adelaney

Simiilar problems to this have been posted, but I can't find an answer to this particular problem.

I have a USB mass storage device, when I plug it in it gets registered as in /proc/bus/usb and the relevent scsi modules are loaded into the kernel.  It does not however create a /dev entry for a scsi device, like /dev/sda1.  

Question: How do I set up hotplugging such that it creates /dev enteries for the USB devices?

Note: This used to work last week, I don't know what changed since then (possibly the hotplug scripts)

```

root@guevara docs # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sr_mod                 14584   0  (autoclean) (unused)

ide-cd                 30884   0  (autoclean)

cdrom                  33376   0  (autoclean) [sr_mod ide-cd]

usb-storage            23628   0

scsi_mod               88580   2  [sr_mod usb-storage]

usb-uhci               23116   0  (unused)

usbcore                66752   1  [usb-storage usb-uhci]

iptable_filter          1740   0  (unused)

ip_tables              13880   1  [iptable_filter]

pcnet32                16224   1

mii                     1280   0  [pcnet32]

```

Last edited by adelaney on Mon Jan 13, 2003 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adelaney

It seems that /etc/modules.devfsd only allows sd_mod to register /dev/sd* entries and sd_mod is not modprobed for some reason.  Anyway the fix is to 

```

$modprobe sd_mod

```

I can't fix the problem fully as I don't have the sk1llz.  Does someone know what's going on here?

----------

## SNo0py

Have you been solving this problem?

modprobe doesn't work for me:

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe sd_mod

modprobe: Can't locate module sd_mod

```

Any solutions?

----------

## cerri

Sorry, Snoopy, but I have to cp your sign! Is wonderful!

----------

## SNo0py

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sorry, Snoopy, but I have to cp your sign! Is wonderful!

 

n.p.

----------

## drakos7

Any word on getting this to work. I have a sony memorystick. Whenever I plug it in it registers in dmesg but I do not get a /dev entry as far as I can tell. All the appropriate modules are loaded.

   Laptop: Sony GRX550

----------

## SNo0py

 *drakos7 wrote:*   

> Any word on getting this to work. I have a sony memorystick. Whenever I plug it in it registers in dmesg but I do not get a /dev entry as far as I can tell. All the appropriate modules are loaded.
> 
>    Laptop: Sony GRX550

 

I had the problem with the Hama Card-Reader. Comment from Hama: "should use the usb-storage.c" -> the reader gets detected (dmesg) but there is no device available -> no way -> throw it away!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:  Don't by Hama!!!

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

>  *drakos7 wrote:*   Any word on getting this to work. I have a sony memorystick. Whenever I plug it in it registers in dmesg but I do not get a /dev entry as far as I can tell. All the appropriate modules are loaded.
> 
>    Laptop: Sony GRX550 
> 
> I had the problem with the Hama Card-Reader. Comment from Hama: "should use the usb-storage.c" -> the reader gets detected (dmesg) but there is no device available -> no way -> throw it away!!!   Don't by Hama!!!

 

I also use a hama cardreader (better: I want to use it), but as you said:

that's not so easy!

dmesg detects my reader and when I plug in a memory stick /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/ is created! I can mount the stick by typing:

```
mount -t usbfs /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/ /mnt/cardreader/
```

 but then I experience the same problem as described here (in German)!

The problem is that there are only some directorys mounted:

/mnt/cardreader/001 & .../002 (up to 004) filled with binary data I can't use!

Is there a solution so far?

Niko

----------

## firaX

sd_mod = SCSI DISK SUPPORT under SCSI in kernel  :Smile:  unless you activate it of course modprobe sd_mod wont work

btw you dont need ide-scsi to get a mem stick working, i got mine working having usb-storage,sd_mod + the basic usb modules  :Smile: 

----------

## SNo0py

I'll give it a try asap.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

I don't think that this will help!

I use sd_mod and NOT ide-scsi (I have the configuration that firaX mentioned), but this only shows binars data on my Hama reader (MemoryStick & Compact Flash Cards)

Niko

----------

